# Show me your toy poodle that you got from a good breeder!



## QueenElizabeth

One year and older, please. Obviously little balls of fluff are unfairly cute. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dalin















Dalin




























Dylor 















They are a decade past being puppies, but they are still fluffy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, but I must point out that I do my own, completely self taught grooming - I am certain that a pro could make them look way cuter...


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, but I must point out that I do my own, completely self taught grooming - I am certain that a pro could make them look way cuter...


Their ears alone make them fluffballs!!! I am overwhelmed by cute. What size are they? May I ask how much you paid for them, or what the breeder currently charges?


----------



## My babies

I like the unshaved face but here's one of Miu Miu with a shaved face. More poodle like


----------



## My babies

I love poodles. U can give them a different trim every 2 months and they look different


----------



## Poodlemama99

excuse Maggie's drunken stupor as she had just had her teeth cleaned. I had just groomed her the day before she looked beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenElizabeth

My babies said:


> I like the unshaved face but here's one of Miu Miu with a shaved face. More poodle like


That first picture!!! I am dying from it. So cute. What is that clip called?


----------



## My babies

Honestly I just make up the clips. I take bits of this clip and mix it with bits of that clip. Lol. My groomer loves me tho. She said I've been waiting for a client like you. She loves to try my special request clips...or so she says. Lol 

I made this one up. A tank top for my Gucci boy and a t-shirt for my Miu Miu girl

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/45426-rocking-their-new-looks.html

Tell your hubby any poodle is a cute one!


----------



## poodlemama1950

*Silver beige toy*

My photo is too large to upload and I am not sure how to make it smaller but I can tell you that we have two stunning poodles, one a miniature red and the other a silver beige toy. Both were purchased from a breeder and they are healthy, happy, intelligent and beautiful. We paid less than the amount you mentioned. If someone can tell me how to reduce the photo I will be happy to post it.


----------



## My babies

I use photobucket and just copy the IMG onto here


----------



## N2Mischief

Misha is 9 months but full grown in height, she will hopefully get a bit thicker. She weighs 3.9 pounds now. I don't know why it is sideways:argh:


----------



## Michelle

Atticus is about 4 years old and 4.5 pounds.


----------



## QueenElizabeth

My babies said:


> Honestly I just make up the clips. I take bits of this clip and mix it with bits of that clip. Lol. My groomer loves me tho. She said I've been waiting for a client like you. She loves to try my special request clips...or so she says. Lol
> 
> I made this one up. A tank top for my Gucci boy and a t-shirt for my Miu Miu girl
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/45426-rocking-their-new-looks.html
> 
> Tell your hubby any poodle is a cute one!


Oh man you are FUN! I want to see all the clips! Where do you find the best groomer? I love the Mohawk. My fav besides your first pic is the bedlington clip.


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Michelle said:


> Atticus is about 4 years old and 4.5 pounds.


Holy.....

That is the single cutest creature I have ever seen on this planet. I am going to steal him from you NAOW! 



Where did you get him?


----------



## My babies

QueenElizabeth said:


> Oh man you are FUN! I want to see all the clips! Where do you find the best groomer? I love the Mohawk. My fav besides your first pic is the bedlington clip.


I really really like that bedlington clip too. I might have to steal it one day. Lol. My groomer is just awesome. She owns a mini poodle and she shows her mini. So she is really good with poodle clips, although I always request for weirdo things. I can't even find pics to show her. But she's just awesome. She draws on paper what she thinks I want! I guess I just lucked out finding such an awesome groomer. She was recommended by my vet. Ask your vet. I'm sure they will have recommendations for u. 

BTW poodles are so much fun. I want 2 more but want to wait a few years so they are not so close in age


----------



## My babies

Good luck with finding your poodle! You won't regret it


----------



## Michelle

Haha well thank you! I got him from a breeder in Northern Illinois. Windair Toy Poodles.


----------



## dcail

I hope my picture of Blondie came thru ok. Her breeder is Maureen Wyndham of Laurelbury Poodles who breeds some beautiful toy poodles.


----------



## QueenElizabeth

dcail said:


> I hope my picture of Blondie came thru ok. Her breeder is Maureen Wyndham of Laurelbury Poodles who breeds some beautiful toy poodles.


So flooofy! Love that topknot!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Gorgeous Toy Poodle*



dcail said:


> I hope my picture of Blondie came thru ok. Her breeder is Maureen Wyndham of Laurelbury Poodles who breeds some beautiful toy poodles.


Thank you for your photo of Blondie! She is a gorgeous Toy Poodle! She has such a presence! Is Maureen Wyndham of Laurelbury Poodles still breeding quality Toy Poodles? Where is she located? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## dcail

Thank you so much for the nice comment about Blondie we just love her! Yes, Maureen Wyndham is still breeding toy poodles, she is located in Jacksonville, Florida!


----------



## CT Girl

Swizzle


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Maureen Wyndham of Laurelbury Poodles*

Dcail;

How many years has Maureen Wyndham of Laurelbury Poodles been breeding? Does she do health testing? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*My Favorite Post*

My Favorite Post is by fmj:




fjm said:


> We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right puppy to come along. But unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world...
> 
> In the hope of possibly saving new puppy owners from heartbreak, here are a few absolutely basic checks to go through when looking for a pup.
> 
> *Absolute basics of puppy buying*
> 
> •	*Caveat emptor - buyer beware.
> •	Visit the puppy at its home, and see it with its mother.
> •	Understand and expect basic health tests and checks for parents and for puppies
> •	Get copies of registration and other documents with the puppy
> *
> 
> *Caveat emptor - buyer beware.*
> Most puppies are friendly, honest, desirous of pleasing, and want to be with you for the long term. Some, but not all, puppy sellers are the same. Would you buy a car sight unseen, from a small ad giving only a mobile phone number? Without registration papers or proof of ownership? When you buy a puppy, you are taking on responsibility for a living, breathing, thinking creature for the next 15 years or so - you can afford a little (or even a lot of) time, thought and research to make sure you choose wisely.
> *
> Visit the puppy at its home, and see it with its mother.*
> If the seller makes excuses - fear of animal rights extremists, in the process of redecorating, mother is elsewhere/out for a walk/too protective of her puppies to be seen, it is easier to deliver the puppy or meet you half way - there is a very high probability they are running or fronting a puppy mill. Practically all puppies in pet shops or sold through dealers (including internet dealers) are produced in puppy mills. Many small ads and free ads - online and in newspapers - are placed by dealers. Dogs in puppy mills are kept and treated as livestock, to be bred till they are no longer useful and then discarded. Every puppy bought from one encourages the business to continue. Every puppy they are unable to sell discourages the continuation. Don't support them - you may believe that you are rescuing the puppy (although if unsold, it will probably eventually find its way into rescue and a good home that way without enriching anyone along the way), but you are supporting the exploitation of the parents. Insist on seeing the puppy with its mother and litter mates, so that you can judge for yourself the puppy's health and the environment it has been raised in.
> 
> If you decide to have the puppy shipped to you, be even more careful. Deal directly with the breeder, and expect to have many detailed conversations before they accept you as a home for one of their pups. Look for genuine references (not celebrity endorsements), and ask for veterinary and other references. If at all possible, visit yourself, if not, ask a friend or relation to visit for you. Don't be misled by contracts that are all to the seller's benefit, and avoid anyone who is only interested in getting your credit card details, and not in the kind of home you are offering. And if the offer seems too good to be true, it probably is - there is a well known internet scam offering puppies "free", but then asking huge shipping fees for a puppy that never arrives...
> 
> People who love their dogs and their puppies care about what happens to them. They will want to talk to you about whether the pup is right for you, to know that you are able to look after it well, to meet you and show off their dogs and pups. They will not treat the puppy like a commodity, with money the only consideration. They would not dream of selling puppies through a dealer or pet shop (not even Harrods!). They will be busy looking after dogs and pups, so may not always answer the phone immediately - schedule a telephone conversation, and then a visit, before making any decision, to make sure this is the right pup for you, and that you are the right human for the puppy.
> 
> *Understand and expect basic health tests and checks for parents and for puppies*
> Most breeds, including poodles, have a number of inherited health problems that can be avoided by proper testing before the parents are bred. These include PRA (a form of blindness), and joint problems with hips and knees. Because many of these problems are common to several breeds, poodle mixes are not immune - and parents of crosses need to be tested just the same. There are different schemes in different countries, you need to check which are relevant to your country, but be aware that a puppy from untested parents - particularly closely related untested parents, as is often the case in puppy mills and back yard breeders - may have very significant health problems. Familiarise yourself with what the test results should look like and what they mean, and ask to see them.
> 
> Puppies need regular worming, and the breeder should have a record of which wormer has been used, and when the pup was last treated. Pups should have clean coats, bright eyes (some pups get tear staining while teething, but extensive tear stains can indicate eye problems that might need veterinary treatment), clean ears with no smell, no signs of diarrhoea around the anus, and should generally smell of puppy. Check the bite - the top teeth should very slightly overlap the bottom teeth like the blades of a pair of scissors. Pups should be cheerful and playful - be wary of a puppy that seems lethargic or overly fearful.
> 
> *Get copies of registration and other documents with the puppy*
> If you are buying and paying for a pure bred, registered puppy, make sure you are given all the relevant documents with the puppy. If they are not available for some reason (and Kennel Clubs can be very slow with documentation), and you are not dealing with a highly reputable breeder with a reputation to maintain, it is quite possible that the papers may never materialise. Be aware that not all registries are equal - some are there purely to make bad breeders look good, and have been known to register invented breeds, cats, and even kangaroos! Check other papers - vaccination certificates, veterinary certificates - carefully. In the UK, most good breeders will take advantage of the insurance schemes for breeders to ensure pups are covered for the first few weeks in their new homes - make sure you have the documentation for this.
> 
> And if in doubt, walk away. And if you doubt your ability to walk away, take a hard headed friend or relation with you. It can be very, very difficult to do when puppies are so adorable, but much better to take time to sleep on your decision than to get it wrong.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Love all the pictures. What adorable dogs.

Here is a link to a picture thread where my new pups from a reputable breeder are pictured:

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/52546-tada-maurice-matisse.html


----------



## QueenElizabeth

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> My Favorite Post is by fmj:


My intention in making this post was not to find a breeder by looking a cute pics of dogs from them. I was doing it so that my husband could see the difference of quality in rescue dogs and dogs from breeders, if any. Still, I appreciate the reference to the post, thank you!


It helps to show him pics of groomed and ungroomed dogs, as well, to be like: look, see what TLC does?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

I'm sorry, I am photo-challenged, but there are pix of Libby and Daisuke in an album on my UserCP profile page. She (the red) is from Ash's Mystical, he (the black) is from Clarion. 

Thanks for this thread idea. I am loving all these adorable toypoos!


----------



## dcail

HerdingStdPoodle: Very good questions to ask any breeder of Poodles! Maureen's been breeding for over 40 years now, both toy & standards! Yes, she does health testing on her toys for eyes problems for PRCD-PRA testing thru Optigen. Then testing to make sure there are no bad knees (Patella Luxation) in her toys.


----------



## Joelly

Edison missed the mark, he is only 7 months old but his breeder has lots of cute toy poodles. You can go to her FB page and see it for yourself.

I believe a North Cal Rescue also has FB page.


----------



## Joelly

*Edison's Dad and GrandDad*

Since I can't post Edison's pic due to he is too young for this thread. Here is his Dad and GrandDad from the same breeder. Both are champion.

How far are you from Moreno Valley? That's where Edison's breeder is located.

The first two picture is Ethan (Edison's Dad) and the third one is Adam (Edison GrandDad). Adam passed earlier this year. His color is blue but he is about 10 yrs old in this pic below. He was about 15 yo when he passed. Ethan was in the spread of Dog Fancy magazine in July 2013. 

Toy poodles are gorgeous, cute and full of personality. My husband was also hesitate to get one before. He even got Charlie then a year later he saw Edison, now he sings a different tune. He even talked about getting a silver one when we buy our house. I was like ok, that's cool. I mean for me, the more the merrier.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Loving this thread - but there are a few posts that won't allow me to "thank" them, so just wanted to say that I love them all!


----------



## ItzaClip

QueenElizabeth said:


> That first picture!!! I am dying from it. So cute. What is that clip called?


That one is leaning toward Asian flair or Japanese style. Flair legs, short chin, oval muzzle...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

A couple of Poppy - a bit larger than your ideal, but still a toy, in the UK at least!


----------



## plr

Here are some pictures of Remy. He is 10 months old, an over-sized toy at 10.5 to 11 inches tall and 7 lbs. 

At 9 months, 




In a modified German clip two weeks later -


----------



## QueenElizabeth

plr said:


> Here are some pictures of Remy. He is 10 months old, an over-sized toy at 10.5 to 11 inches tall and 7 lbs.
> 
> At 9 months,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a modified German clip two weeks later -


Squee so cute! That first pic! And the one with the ball!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

Remy looks so much like my Daisuke. He is not from Clarion, is he?


----------



## plr

Remy is from a breeder in the Philadelphia area -- Arabesque. He is a grandson of Balliwick's Billy the Kid.


----------



## Jcjshelton

The German clip looks so good on Remy! Love it!


----------



## CT Girl

I am loving these pictures. The before and after of Poppy is funny. Drop dead gorgeous to muddy mess but even the mud can't disguise her beautiful face. Remy is such a handsome boy, you prove it is possible to get great pictures of a black dog. Love his fun cuts.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

plr said:


> Remy is from a breeder in the Philadelphia area -- Arabesque. He is a grandson of Balliwick's Billy the Kid.


Small world. I talked to that breeder in my last search. Barclays referred me to her. He is a beautiful boy! Gorgeous coat.


----------



## Ciscley

*Civil Disobedience*

Consider this my protest post. Though I have no idea why I'm doing it since I think you probably should get a breeder dog based on your criteria.

This is Bella. She is a rescue / re-home. My sister's neighbor bought her off the street from a child walking her. Seriously, he made the girl go home and get her mother and ask if he could buy her. He wanted to breed her with his 10 year old unneutered male. I believe there was one litter of pups, but Bella killed / ate the pups. She was less than a year old.

The neighbor was senile and ended up passing away. The family took the senior male dog for nostalgia sake but abandoned Bella. She came to us via my sister. She was a little nightmare at first. Horrible to house train because of her previous life, though her only health issues were her eyes (impacted tear ducts). 

She grew into a beloved dog and her eyes even got much better with proper care (though she had just moved from Memphis to the Ohio valley when these photos were taken so one can forgive a poor girl for having some seasonal allergies.)

Anyway, just thought your husband might like to see a guy + a toy poodle, and I just can't stop myself from crashing the well bred toy thread with my poorly bred girl.


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Ciscley said:


> Consider this my protest post. Though I have no idea why I'm doing it since I think you probably should get a breeder dog based on your criteria.
> 
> This is Bella. She is a rescue / re-home. My sister's neighbor bought her off the street from a child walking her. Seriously, he made the girl go home and get her mother and ask if he could buy her. He wanted to breed her with his 10 year old unneutered male. I believe there was one litter of pups, but Bella killed / ate the pups. She was less than a year old.
> 
> The neighbor was senile and ended up passing away. The family took the senior male dog for nostalgia sake but abandoned Bella. She came to us via my sister. She was a little nightmare at first. Horrible to house train because of her previous life, though her only health issues were her eyes (impacted tear ducts).
> 
> She grew into a beloved dog and her eyes even got much better with proper care (though she had just moved from Memphis to the Ohio valley when these photos were taken so one can forgive a poor girl for having some seasonal allergies.)
> 
> Anyway, just thought your husband might like to see a guy + a toy poodle, and I just can't stop myself from crashing the well bred toy thread with my poorly bred girl.


Haha, I love it! Thanks for your protest post!


----------



## Toys4me

dcail said:


> Thank you so much for the nice comment about Blondie we just love her! Yes, Maureen Wyndham is still breeding toy poodles, she is located in Jacksonville, Florida!


Hello there, im aware this is an old post, all of your dogs are so cute. Is maureen still around? Would you know how I could get un contact with her please? Much appreciated


----------



## twyla

dcail was last on the Forum 6 years ago


----------

